# Donor eggs ivf this Monday !!!!



## nickybw (Aug 13, 2017)

I hope you don't mind me jumping on board.

I'm 44 and husband 48 and on Sunday we're travelling to Dogus in Cyprus for donor egg ICSI.

I have 2 boys from a previous marriage aged 17 and 13 conceived through ivf and my husband has 2 boys aged 21 and 15 from a previous relationship conceived naturally.

We've always wanted a child together and because of my age decided to go for donor eggs,  our donor is 22 and and has donated eggs before that have resulted in pregnancy, so keeping everything crossed.

I was just wondering if anyone on here had had a successfull donor egg cycle first time ? After having children before, even though it was a long time ago..... 

We've put all our eggs in this basket and can only afford this one attempt 😬 I've had an endometrial
Scratch and am thinking about having an intralipid infusion but have heard mixed reviews and not sure if it has any effect or not, we're both so excited I'm just nervous as having done ivf before I know the heartache when it doesn't work

Thanks ladies
X


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, 
For me DE didn't work first time. I had my son from a FET on my second cycle. BUT on my successful transfer I had intralipids and a deep scratch. My clinic didn't believe in intralipids (I understand they offer them now) and I'd tested negative for high NK cells but I just wanted to try. I had four lots I think. I can't be sure that's what made the difference but they can't do any harm so I'd throw everything at this cycle if you can. I'm fairly certain I had one lot before my transfer though and I definitely had one lot as soon as I go to  BFP. 
I c check but my diary is in the drawer next to sleeping baby!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi nickybw, I didn't want to read and run. Wish you all luck in the world with your treatment. xx


----------



## Mrs. Munchkin (May 10, 2017)

Nickybw hope everything went well for you xxx


----------

